# Hecht auf Grund



## Schildifreak (21. März 2006)

Kann man Hechte auch auf Grund mit einer Freilaufrolle fangen, oder nur mit
einer Pose?Wenn ja, sagt mir mal was ich dabei beachten muss!


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Hechte lassen sich durchaus mit totem KöFi auf Grund verführen. Wichtig ist vor allem das Stahlvorfach. Ansonsten Freilauf einschalten oder den Schnurfangbügel auf lassen. Wähle den Köfi nicht zu groß, dann klappts vielleicht auch mit dem strammen Aal oder Zander.


----------



## sebastian (21. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Das einzige Problem bei Hecht auf grund ist die Biss anzeige.
Wenn der Hecht den Köder nimmt und in richtung Ufer schwimmt wird keiner Schnur von der Spule abgezogen deswegen erkennst den biss nicht.
Aber Hechte lassen sich eigentlich recht gerne auf Grund fangen ! Bissl luft in den Köderfisch spritzen dann schwimmt der über Grund das is dann bei schlammigem Grund besser als wenn der Köfi im Schlamm liegt.


----------



## zander55 (21. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Das einzige Problem bei Hecht auf grund ist die Biss anzeige.
> Wenn der Hecht den Köder nimmt und in richtung Ufer schwimmt wird keiner Schnur von der Spule abgezogen deswegen erkennst den biss nicht.
> Aber Hechte lassen sich eigentlich recht gerne auf Grund fangen ! Bissl luft in den Köderfisch spritzen dann schwimmt der über Grund das is dann bei schlammigem Grund besser als wenn der Köfi im Schlamm liegt.


 
Warum sollte den keine Schnur von der Spule abgezogen werden, oder fischt du Festbleimontagen auf Hecht?


----------



## bodenseepeter (21. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Theoretisch kann es schon sein, dass die sichtbare Schnur sich nicht bewegt. Aber in der Tat, beim Durchlaufbleich merkt man auch, wenn der Fisch auf einen zuschwimmt. In diesem Fall kann  man nur hoffen, dass das Blei sauber liegt und der Fisch es nicht anhebt. Sonst ist er leider weg.


----------



## Promachos (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Kleiner Tipp noch:
Statt Durchlaufblei einen Futterkorb mit Lockstoff für Köderfische verwenden; klappt wegen der Lockwirkung vor allem im Herbst und Winter sehr gut.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Schildifreak (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Brauche ich da unbedinkt eine Freilaufrolle oder geht das auch mit einer ganz normalen Rolle?Wenn nicht, brauche ich zur Freilaufrolle einen elektronischen
Bissanzeiger?


----------



## Kurzer (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Hallo,

ich glaube auf der aktuellen Fisch und Fang DVD einen Bericht über das Hechtangeln mit der Grundmontage gesehen zu haben ;->

Wenn Du in einem stehendem Gewässer auf Grund den Räubern nachstellst benötigst Du nicht zwangsläufig eine Freilaufrolle. Eine Büroklammer mit einem Klebestreifen am oberen Handteil montiert reicht aus. Du klippst die Schnur dort einfach ein und öffnest den Bügel. 

Beisst der Räuber, zieht er die Schnur von der Büroklammer und somit kann er die Schnur frei von der Rolle ziehen ohne einen Widerstand zu spüren.


----------



## Franz_16 (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*



			
				Schildifreak schrieb:
			
		

> Brauche ich da unbedinkt eine Freilaufrolle oder geht das auch mit einer ganz normalen Rolle?Wenn nicht, brauche ich zur Freilaufrolle einen elektronischen
> Bissanzeiger?



nein natürlich nicht, es gab auch Zeiten vor der Freilaufrolle und vor elektronischen Bissanzeigern - auch da wurden schon Hechte auf Grund gefangen 

Insbesondere im Fluss stelle ich den Hechten häufig mit Köfi auf Grund nach - klappt ausgezeichnet. Als Bissanzeiger dient mir dazu ein stinknormales Aalglöckchen. Als Rolle verwende ich eine gewöhnliche Rolle mit Frontbremse.


----------



## Schildifreak (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Noch ein Frage zum Posenangeln auf Hecht:Macht es etwas wenn sich die Pose beim Angeln mit totem Köderfisch nach einer Weile,wegen der Strömung,
auf die Seite legt?Sieht man da trotzdem noch den Biss?


----------



## Kurzer (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Warum legt sich deine Pose wegen der Strömung auf die Seite? Hab ich noch nie gesehen und gehört?! Aber selbst wenn, den Biss siehst Du...die Pose wandert dann und/oder taucht ab!


----------



## Excellent (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*



			
				Promachos schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp noch:
> Statt Durchlaufblei einen Futterkorb mit Lockstoff für Köderfische verwenden; klappt wegen der Lockwirkung vor allem im Herbst und Winter sehr gut.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 
klasse und ein wels geht dann auf den futterkorb los.....|supergri 

nichts für ungut....ich mach nur spass!!#6 

greetz


----------



## Veit (22. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Wenn du auf Hecht mit Grundmontage angeln willst, solltest du den toten Köderfisch auf jeden Fall mit einem Aufriebskörper im inneren versehen. Nach Aussage einiger Freunde, die auf diese Weise regelmäßig Hechte fangen, ist das wesentlich erfolgreicher als den Köfi direkt auf Grund liegend anzubieten. 
Außerdem solltest du den Köfi mit zwei Drillingen bestücken um schnell anschlagen zu können. Bei der Grundmontage kannst du schließlich überhaupt nicht sehen, wo der Hecht hinzieht nachdem er den Köfi geschnappt hat (bei Posenmontage kann mans ja meistens zumindest erahnen) und um zu verhinden, dass er sich in Hindernissen verheddert, ist ein schneller Anhieb pflicht.


----------



## Hannibal78 (28. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*



			
				sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> Bissl luft in den Köderfisch spritzen dann schwimmt der über Grund das is dann bei schlammigem Grund besser als wenn der Köfi im Schlamm liegt.


Nimmst du ne klassische Spritze vom Arzt oder wie läuft das ab? Hab als Auftriebskörper bisher noch nicht von Spritzen gehört ;-)


----------



## Promachos (28. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

@Hannibal78

Kannst sie vom Arzt nehmen oder falls du einen Junkie kennst....
Sorry, war nur Spass!

Spritze mit Nadel, mit Luft oder flüssigem Lockstoff aufziehen und rein in die Bauchhöhle des Köfis. Nur Gewaltwürfe sollte man nicht machen, sonst is er gleich wieder platt.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Promachos (28. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*



			
				Excellent schrieb:
			
		

> klasse und ein wels geht dann auf den futterkorb los.....|supergri



@Excellent

Ich hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich für den Fall der Fälle den Futterkorb immer mit einem fetten Drilling bestücke...:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## havelhai (29. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Dort wo es die Grundbeschaffenheit zulässt, lege ich auch den Köderfisch gezielt auf Grund. Als Bissanzeiger benutze ich alte Kletteraffen wie beim Karpfenangeln. Vorteil: man erkennt auch Fallbisse. Nachts werden sie mit Knicklichten bestückt.  Bei etwas Grundbewuchs lasse ich den Köfi auftreiben. Entweder etwas Luft einspritzen oder anderes Auftriebmaterial reinpacken....Lebende Köfi benutze ich dabei nicht, da sie sich meist ins Kraut verziehen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*



			
				havelhai schrieb:
			
		

> *Lebende *Köfi benutze ich dabei nicht, da sie sich meist ins Kraut verziehen.



hüstel, hüstel.... :r 

Wenn das Dein einziger Grund ist... |uhoh:

-------------------------------------------
Vielleicht noch ein Zusatz wenn wir mal weit werfen müssen(NOK), dann nehme ich die Köfis aus und nähe Ihnen mit einpaar Sticken ein Stück Styropor oder ähnlich ein. Dann klappts auch mit dem Gewaltwurf.


----------



## magic.j (29. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Hi Leute,


naja das mit der Spritze kannste machen oder auch nicht,ich persönlich halte davon net all zu viel.Wenn du deinem Fisch Auftrieb geben willst,nimm etwas Kork oder Styropor (Wobei das net umweltfreundlich ist) und schieb es in sein Maul rein oder in den Körper,so gehst sicher,dass der Fisch auch wirklich über Grund schwebt.
Köfis sollten generell mit Auftrieb sein,denn ich bin der Meinung,dass sie deutlich besser fangen und wahr genommen werden.

Mfg
Magicj


----------



## Hechthunter21 (29. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Na Franz hat zu der ein od.anderen Frage ja bereits was geschrieben...dass es  sehr wohl auch mit Aalglöchen geht.
Ein Vereinskollege (der Alten Schule) von mir nimmt nur Alufolie als Bissanzeiger egal ob auf Aal-Hecht-Zander oder Forelle...& er fängt auch seine Fische!
In England wird sehr viel und gerne mit dem Köfi (aller Arten) auf Grund gefischt meist auch etwas auftreibend...Balsaholz ist da sehr gängig.#6

Veit zu deiner Ausage jedoch dass dir beim Grundangeln der Fisch nicht seine Fluchtrichtung bzw.seinen Verdauungsweg anzeigt.#t 
Möchte ich wiedersprechen,da mir bis dato jeder Fisch durch zartes aufnehmen der Rute aus dem Halter und mit etwas Fingerspitzen&Daumengefühl(Schnurfühlung)seine Richtung anzeigte...Natürlich mit offener Rolle


ach ja & eine Spritze hatte ich auch noch NIE dabei!


----------



## DxcDxrsch (31. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

hmm also wenn der Köderfisch aufschwimmt, wie soll man dann denn die Drillinge setzen??? wenn man den ganz normal auffädelt nimmt der doch ne total unnatürliche Haltung ein! Oder im Rücken schwimmt er dann falsch herrum? Also irgnendwie an der Afterflosse, oder in die Flanken stechen???


----------



## havelhai (31. März 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Ich ziehe nur einen großen Haken (Meereshaken) mit einer Ködernadel auf. Der Haken sitzt dann im Maulbereich des Köderfisches.  Geht natürlich auch mit einem Drilling. Nachteil: Da der Fisch oft schon geschluckt hat, können kleinere Hechte oft nicht mehr abgehakt werden.


----------



## H-Angler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Wie soll man den am besten die drillinge setzen? 
Wollte auftreibend vom Grund fischen mit zwei drillingen!

Wie weit sollte man den von Grund fischen bzw. wie hoch sollte man es einstellen?


----------



## havelhai (4. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Wie hoch man aufschwimmen lässt, hängt von der Grundbeschaffenheit ab. Am besten ist, wenn der Köder kurz über dem Kraut schwebt. Ich suche mir auch relativ freie Stellen kurz vor bewachsenen Stellen aus. Meist stelle ich so ein, dass der Köder ca. 30 cm über Grund schwebt. Das kontrolliere ich an einer flachen Stelle.


----------



## H-Angler (4. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

danke für den Tipp!!!

In welcher Position steht dein Köfi dann?
Bzw. wie setzt du die Hacken?


----------



## havelhai (5. April 2006)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Wie schon geschrieben, ziehe ich einen großen Einzelhaken (weiches Kevlarvorfach) mit einer Ködernadel auf (durchs Maul rein, an der Afterflosse wieder raus). Der Hakenbogen befindet sich als am Kopf. Ich hatte dies auch schon mit einem Drilling probiert. Das Problem dabei ist, dass ein Fisch meist nicht mehr schonend abgehakt werden kann, wenn er tief geschluckt hat. 

Im Wasser sieht die Sache dann so aus, dass der Köfi meist leicht mit dem Kopf nach unten im Wasser schwebt. Dieser ist durch den Wurf meist bogenförmig gekrümmt (größen- und gewichtsabhängig), aber die Hechte scheint es nicht weiter zu stören. Früher habe ich Luft mit einer alten Spritze in den Bauchraum des Köfi eingespritzt. Da dies sich aber nicht lange hielt, nehme ich geviertelte Weinkorken, welche ich durch ein kleines Loch in den Bauchraum schiebe. Nebeneffekt dabei ist eine Duftwolke.

Als Beschwerung nehme ich ein Laufblei, damit die Schnur ungehindert abgezogen werden. Den Anschlag setze ich, wenn ca. 5 sek Schnur abläuft. Durch den "krummen" Köfi greift meist auch ein Einzelhaken. 

Diese Montage funktioniert natürlich auch bei Zander und Aal.


----------



## black bull (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

hi Raubfischangler.. i
ch habe sehr gute ergebnisse mit Grundmontagen auf hecht gemacht.aber da gibt es 2 meinungen drüber|krach:..der eine so der andere so ! ! ! !.man nehme ein köfi von 5-8cm ein Stahlvorfach von 50 - 85 cm lange..ein Drilling.. ein auftriebskörper und ein Sargblei von 25- 40 gr..und fertig is die Hechtgrundmontage... im sommer (nach der Schonzeit) in Ufernähe an Abbruch oder Krautkanten...im Herbst weit raus...in meinen Hausgewässer gibt es viele Hechte...aber der Baggersee is gute 15 meter an einigen stellen...dem entsprechend die Vorfachlange....mit Pose hab ich bislang nur sehr wenig erfolg gehabt.. 

ein Herzliches Petri ^! ! ! ! |wavey:


----------



## jumon42 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Willkommen,

für deinen ersten Beitrag hast du gleich einen alten Thread aus dem letzten Jahr wieder hervor geholt.
Aber hab auch schon einige dicke Hechte mit einer einfachen Grundmontage gefangen.


----------



## Flingernborusse (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Ganz alter Thread,
meint Ihr diese Variante eignet sich auch für den Rhein (Düsseldorf) oder ist die Strömung dort zu stark?


----------



## alex zander (23. April 2015)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Ja, eignet sich auch für den Rhein in Düsseldorf


----------



## phirania (23. April 2015)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Der ist seit 2011 bestimmt schon weit weg geschwommen..:q:q:q


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (23. April 2015)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Ich hab meine Erfahrungen mit einer normalen Grundmontage an einem Baggersee gemacht.Einfach angeködert,raus das Ding und ziemlich oft hats gerappelt.

Allerdings waren es zumeist,je nach Wahl der Größe des Köfis mehr oder weniger Hechte der Größe bis maximal 60 cm.Der Ein oder andere Barsch ging auch mal ran,aber dennoch fand ich persönlich das auf große Hechte direkt auf Grund eher weniger Erfolg verheissen wird.

Edith sagt: Tolle Threadfalle,das Ding ist ja bald älter als ich.Gut,ich hab meine Erfahrung wenigstens Teilen können.


----------



## Ghostrider (24. April 2015)

*AW: Hecht auf Grund*

Probier es einfach aus, hängt maßgeblich vom Gewässer ab...im Herbst und Winter sollte das in den meisten Teichen/Seen gut klappen. In der wärmeren Jahreszeit kann es auch der totale Reinfall sein...


----------

